# Quina mort que has tenguda



## Twist-ful

Bon dia,

Em poren dir si és gaire normal fer que el participi del verb concordi amb una clausula relativa, com en els següents casos.

Quina mort que has *tenguda*.
La pelíl.lcula que hem *vista* aquest matí es diu....
Les al.lotes que han vengudes aquest matí ara són a classe.


Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Nopo

No, per a mi no ho és gens. Totes elles són subordinades adjectives.

Jo diria: 
Quina mort que* has tingut* (tu).
La pel·lícula que *hem vist* (nosaltres) aquest matí es diu...
Les al·lotes que *han vingut* (elles) aquest matí, ara són a classe.

Per cert, jo sóc de Catalunya (més concretament, Barcelona) i la paraula al·lotes no m'és molt familiar. Des d'on parles?
Espero haver ajudat!


----------



## Twist-ful

Gràcies Nopo!

Ara visc a Sevilla, però el català el vaig aprendre a Mallorca. Ara estic llegint un llibre d'un escriptor mallorquí on se troben algunes d'aquestes frases. Pot ser era més habitual en el passat?


----------



## ernest_

No, és dialectal de les Balears, igual que _laddie/lassie_ a Escòcia.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Twist-ful said:


> Bon dia,
> 
> Em poren dir si és gaire normal fer que el participi del verb concordi amb una clausula relativa, com en els següents casos.
> 
> Quina mort que has *tenguda*.
> La pelíl.lcula que hem *vista* aquest matí es diu....
> Les al.lotes que han vengudes aquest matí ara són a classe.
> 
> 
> Moltes gràcies!



Les primeres dues frases poden sonar una miqueta estranyes/inusuals, però des del punt de vista de la gramàtica són correctes perquè es tracta de subordinades relatives que depenen d'un objecte (_mort_ i _pel·lícula_, respectivament). En casos com aquest es pot fer la concordança, sobretot amb objectes femenins tant al singular com al plural, però aquesta concordança no és obligatòria i es fa sempre menys sovint.
 La tercera, en canvi, és una subordinada relativa que depen del subjecte de la principal i en català antic seria "són vengudes" i en català contemporani seria "han vengut". Estàs segur d'haver-la copiat/copiada bé?
T'agrairia molt que em diguessis el nom de l'escriptor i el títol del llibre.


----------



## Gamen

Jo tinc alguns dubtes respecte a aquest tema gramatical que s'està tractant i per això també m'agradaria intervenir.

Aleshores, en català modern no s'usa el verb "ser" com a auxiliar amb els verbs de moviment com passa en italià i francès i tampoc hi ha concordança de gènere i nombre entre verb i participi, no és cert? 

Aquestes serien les construccions correctes: 

Els nois han anat al parc aquest matí. 
Les noies han anat al parc aquest matí.
Aquestes construccions serien del català antic? de quina època? 

Els nois *són anats* al parc aquest matí.
Les noies *són anates* al parc aquest matí.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

El verb _ser_ s'usava amb verbs de moviment, però també amb verbs com nàixer, ésser, estar, viure, morir etc. No sóc expert en la llengua i literatura catalanes ni sé quan va deixar d'usar-se el verb _ésser_/_ser_ com a auxiliar (amb l'excepció de la veu passiva), però al segle XV era normal i corrent usar-lo, fenomen gramatical que, si no estic equivocat, llavors ja havia desaparegut en castellà. Te'l dic perquè ara mateix estic llegint "Tirant lo Blanc" de Joanot Martorell (dut a terme per Joan Martí de Galba), la novel·la més famosa de tota la literatura catalana (com el _Quijote_ en castellà, va exercir una gran influència sobre la literatura ibèrica encara més d'un segle després de ser publicada), escrita aproximadament entre 1460 i 1490. Ara bé, formes com "són anades", "son vengudes" hi apareixen tot el temps, per exemple "Jo seria molt content d'anar-hi, puix *só *[sic!]* estat* en aquesta santa perdonança" (al capítol 68, p. 228, Barcelona: Ariel, 1979).
També s'hi fa sempre - sempre - la concordança del participi amb l'objecte quan el verb depen de l'objecte, per exemple "I totes aquelles tendes, que _*dites vos he*_" (capítol 68, p. 240, Barcelona: Ariel, 1979). Aquest ús (la concordança amb l'objecte) ha sobreviscut fins als nostres dies, però molt debilitat. Com ja he dit abans, la concordança és fa més sovint amb objectes de gènere femení tant al singular com al plural. Sintàcticament, la concordança és favorejada per l'anteposició de l'objecte i també per la posposició del subjecte. Es fa molt menys sovint amb objectes masculins. No m'estranyaria per res que desaparegués completament al llarg del segle corrent.
I ara vinguin els parlants nadius a corregir-me si he comès cap error o escrit coses falses.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Per cert, en teoria, en català antic s'hauria de dir "els nois són anats" i "les noies són ana*d*es".


----------



## Elxenc

Angelo di fuoco said:


> El verb _ser_ s'usava amb verbs de moviment, però també amb verbs com nàixer, ésser, estar, viure, morir etc. No sóc expert en la llengua i literatura catalanes ni sé quan va deixar d'usar-se el verb _ésser_/_ser_ com a auxiliar (amb l'excepció de la veu passiva), però al segle XV era normal i corrent usar-lo, fenomen gramatical que, si no estic equivocat, llavors ja havia desaparegut en castellà. Te'l dic perquè ara mateix estic llegint "Tirant lo Blanc" de Joanot Martorell (dut a terme per Joan Martí de Galba), la novel·la més famosa de tota la literatura catalana (com el _Quijote_ en castellà, va exercir una gran influència sobre la literatura ibèrica encara més d'un segle després de ser publicada), escrita aproximadament entre 1460 i 1490. Ara bé, formes com "són anades", "son vengudes" hi apareixen tot el temps, per exemple "Jo seria molt content d'anar-hi, puix *só *[sic!]* estat* en aquesta santa perdonança" (al capítol 68, p. 228, Barcelona: Ariel, 1979).
> També s'hi fa sempre - sempre - la concordança del participi amb l'objecte quan el verb depen de l'objecte, per exemple "I totes aquelles tendes, que _*dites vos he*_" (capítol 68, p. 240, Barcelona: Ariel, 1979). Aquest ús (la concordança amb l'objecte) ha sobreviscut fins als nostres dies, però molt debilitat. Com ja he dit abans, la concordança és fa més sovint amb objectes de gènere femení tant al singular com al plural. Sintàcticament, la concordança és *favorejada* per l'anteposició de l'objecte i també per la posposició del subjecte. Es fa molt menys sovint amb objectes masculins. No m'estranyaria per res que desaparegués completament al llarg del segle corrent.
> I ara vinguin els parlants nadius a corregir-me si he comès cap error o escrit coses falses.



Hola bondia i bon'hora:

Alguna petita correcció i aclariment.

1) puix *só *[sic!]* estat* . És la forma clàssica, abans que se li afegira una ce no sé quan fou acò; que per cert el català té tendencia a afegir aquesta ce quan per evolució la 1ª persona de l'indicatiu és monosílabica: Sóc, bec; inclús li la afegim, els valencians, a la forma sent del v. sentir que en pronunciem "senc". A la zona on visc han continuat amb la "tradició" i  per a la 1ª persona del verb saber , diuen "séc" en comptes de sé.

2) Aquesta forma "favorejada" de favorejar no l'havia sentida mai. Ben cert que l'acabe de cercar al nou diccionari de la Acadèmia valenciana i a l'alcover, i si que hi ve com a secundària. La forma que jo sempre he sentit ha estat/segut/sigut "afavorida" de afavorir.

Salutacions


----------

